# Aquascaping in London



## Aleksej (15 Jun 2015)

I'm visiting London for the next two days and I was wondering if there are any must-see aquarium shops, preferably with attention to aquascaping.

So far I've come up with Aquatic Design Center on Great Portland Street.

Any tips would be appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scootamum (15 Jun 2015)

The Aquatic Design Centre on Great Portland Street is a very good one to visit.  I was in there recently.  The staff in there are really knowledgeable, and really helpful.  One of the guys in there spent a lot of time with me giving me some really good tips on how to scape by aquarium.

The other one I visit if I'm after fish is Wholesale Tropicals on the Bethnal Green Road.  They are not so much up on the aquascaping side of things, but they usually carry a very good selection of plants.  I've always found them very helpful.  It is very much an Aladdin's cave of fishkeeping goodies though! 

I'm sure that there are others, but these are the two that I go to if I fancy a trip up town.


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Jun 2015)

ADC for sure, one that must be on the list.

If you have time contact our Sponsor Fresh Water Shrimp and arrange a visit, one not to be missed if you want a large variety of hardscape, plants (inc rare ones) and shrimp, make sure you have a fat wallet when you visit lol


----------

